# Goat with a broken leg



## wolffeathers

I was arranging a trade for a weaned nubian doeling, but recieved the news that the said goat broke her leg today just above the ankle. (another animal butted her)

I have heard of goats surviving broken legs, but what is the likelihood? I haven't seen or asked the severity, the current owner had a positive outlook on it by simply stating it would take a while to get over. I just was a milker and thought this would be a good prospect before the unfortunate accident.

I'm half tempted to continue with the trade, but figured I better ask the experts. That's where ya'll come in? Whatcha think?


----------



## julieq

We've never seen a goat with a broken leg, so this is going to be a good thread to follow and see what others have to say. Hopefully she can be saved! What about casting it?


----------



## Cheribelle

Wow. It will heal, but this has really de-valued this particular goat, IMHO. Do you have a lot of others?, or is this a goat you'd be willing to baby? 
Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## wolffeathers

We currently have three mixbreed brush goats(2 with teat deformities and then a Boer mix with 4 teats) and I have been dying for a milk goat, but just can't afford the $200+ cost. The trade is a good one(not goat for goat), and if the injury is very survivable I will be more than willing to baby her. As I said, I just want a backyard milker and have been particularly fancying(sp?) the nubians.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

She will need the leg to be put in a cast to stabilize the leg and help it heal correctly. I bought a kid who broke her leg (at the breeder's) right above the joint on her front left leg and my friend who was the breeder sold me the mom along with the doe kid. Tidbit (the kid) never had any problems which was actually kind of a miracle because we where not sure if it would heal without being slightly off with it being so close to the joint. She never had any problems even with showing her.

I also had a kid here that broke his leg, it was a clean break from what I felt and I took him to the vet since I was unable to set the break. The vet gave us the option of she could set the leg best she could and put a cast on it without any X-ray's. Which would reduce chances of it being set correctly or we could put him down (I wasn't about to pay almost $100 for X-rays alone on a wether worth $75). Since it was only $10 more to set it I took a chance. He healed beautifully although you could see where the break was there was scar tissue but my vet cleared him to be able to be a pack wether or anything like that.

For my vet to set the break and for the visit I think the total was $120? So it is possible for them to survive it with babying but she will need to see a vet to have the leg set and be put in a cast. If set properly she should heal up just fine with some TLC. But that is just my opinion and experience with broken legs. Hopefully someone else will chime in also.

Justine


----------



## victory

We delt with alot of goats with broken legs at the clinic I worked at. What sweet spoiled goats they turned out to be. 
IT seems that there must be a weakness in the bones to get a broken leg as bones should be strong. 
I have never had a goat with a broken leg, but have done alot of care for them through the clinic. 
I do have a rescue dog that broke BOTH his front legs, poor buddy! 
I am very into homeopathics and have a great connection with the importance in using them for healing such things as broken bones. There is a remedy called Symphytum, it is actually Comfrey which is also called knit bone. It promotes healing of bones, and helps healing. There are other remedies as well that I used for broken bones, but this one is especially helpful in healing and strengthening. 
Thankfully goats are not like horses with a broken leg. 
I hope it goes well with your decision, and milking goatie!!


----------



## Astrid

GoldenWood Farm said:


> She will need the leg to be put in a cast to stabilize the leg and help it heal correctly. I bought a kid who broke her leg (at the breeder's) right above the joint on her front left leg and my friend who was the breeder sold me the mom along with the doe kid. Tidbit (the kid) never had any problems which was actually kind of a miracle because we where not sure if it would heal without being slightly off with it being so close to the joint. She never had any problems even with showing her.
> 
> I also had a kid here that broke his leg, it was a clean break from what I felt and I took him to the vet since I was unable to set the break. The vet gave us the option of she could set the leg best she could and put a cast on it without any X-ray's. Which would reduce chances of it being set correctly or we could put him down (I wasn't about to pay almost $100 for X-rays alone on a wether worth $75). Since it was only $10 more to set it I took a chance. He healed beautifully although you could see where the break was there was scar tissue but my vet cleared him to be able to be a pack wether or anything like that.
> 
> For my vet to set the break and for the visit I think the total was $120? So it is possible for them to survive it with babying but she will need to see a vet to have the leg set and be put in a cast. If set properly she should heal up just fine with some TLC. But that is just my opinion and experience with broken legs. Hopefully someone else will chime in also.
> 
> Justine



Its important to stabilize a break so the two ends meet as perfectly as possible. Otherwise there can be all kinds of problems from bony growths that come from the bone "scab" that forms during healing to incomplete healing to a weakness where the two ends meet.


----------



## victory

When the break is healing, it will have calcification around the break, it will appear swollen and bumpy, but if it is set correctly the calcification will go away for the most part. Thankfully she is young, and her body should have plenty of calcium, as long as she is on a really good diet, her body should do most of the work, but because she had the break, it wouldn't hurt to supplement as well.


----------



## motdaugrnds

The only broken leg bone I have experience with was when a 3-month old buckling jumped at a gate and broke his right fore front leg between the knee and the ankle. The bone actually punctured the skin. The vet set and wrapped it; but did not charge me as he said it would probably "not" heal being that the bone came thru the skin and infection would probably set in negating any bone mending. He was correct! The wrap did permit that buckling to join the others in play; however, we winded up putting him in the slaughter pen. (While processing the meat, we discovered the vet was right in that the bone had never mended.)

Victory, would that "symphytum" work with dogs? Our shepherd (adult) is limping, favoring her front leg. In examining it, she was most uncomfortable when David was maniuplating her shoulder. We think one of the bucks may have hit her there with his hard head when she was trying to stop his mating ritual. There does not seem to be any swelling; however, so we're unsure. (Cannot afford a vet x-ray.)


----------



## pookshollow

I've had two with broken legs here. One was a newly-weaned doeling jumping off the hay rack and catching her front leg on the way down. She's now three years old, has given me twins and triplets.

The other was my yearling Saanen buck, who somehow broke his back leg about a month before breeding season this past fall. Still don't know how he managed it. It healed up fine and he was able to breed my does.

I found a great cheap adjustable splint - take a plastic pint bottle, the tall narrow kind. Cut the ends off, cut to an appropriate length, then slit it lengthwise. Pad the goat's leg with cotton batting, start a wrap with vetwrap, then put the plastic splint over the cotton and continue wrapping with the vetwrap. Works great, as long as you don't have a compound fracture.


----------



## wolffeathers

I've ask her how bad the break was and if the doeling is still eating and drinking. 

I think as long as the bone didn't peirce the skin and it's not really horribly mangled we'll go ahead with the trade and I'll just baby her. The owner said they are 'weaned' in the ad, so I think they are still very young. 

If the owner will go ahead with the trade and we can go check her out, make sure the leg isn't in some crazy shape or the bone is sticking out. I think we'll just baby her along and supplement her with calcium. 

I have been dying for a milk goat, especially a nubian. The ND breeder down the street offered to sell me a doe without papers for reasonable price, but I have really been wanting a larger dairy goat, especially since the 3 we already have are part Boer and have some size to them.

I just hope that the owner is willing to work something out, whether she wants to hang onto her for the next few weeks(which I think will increase the price) or if she'll still be interested in trading her.


----------



## victory

motdaugrnds said:


> The only broken leg bone I have experience with was when a 3-month old buckling jumped at a gate and broke his right fore front leg between the knee and the ankle. The bone actually punctured the skin. The vet set and wrapped it; but did not charge me as he said it would probably "not" heal being that the bone came thru the skin and infection would probably set in negating any bone mending. He was correct! The wrap did permit that buckling to join the others in play; however, we winded up putting him in the slaughter pen. (While processing the meat, we discovered the vet was right in that the bone had never mended.)
> 
> Victory, would that "symphytum" work with dogs? Our shepherd (adult) is limping, favoring her front leg. In examining it, she was most uncomfortable when David was maniuplating her shoulder. We think one of the bucks may have hit her there with his hard head when she was trying to stop his mating ritual. There does not seem to be any swelling; however, so we're unsure. (Cannot afford a vet x-ray.)


Yes, Homeopathics work with all animals. 
I used the symphitum on my Rat terrier when he had both front legs broken, it helps heal nicely. If there is no break however, you may consider getting some Arnica Montana 30C. Arnica is fabulous for mustle pain, soreness and helps tender spots. I could go on and on about it!! It's wonderful!! That would be my first remedy to give anyways. 
Hope your pup is feeling better soon!


----------



## Pony

Both Trub and Beaux Ty broke their legs within the first year of moving here. 

No, I'm not a negligent owner, they're just really smart goats.

Beaux's break was the worst of the two. Nick held him still while I pulled the leg straight (it was snapped in two, but no skin break). We splinted it with soft cloths, PVC, and duct tape. He healed up fine, and is currently at a friend's farm, impregnating every doe in the tri-county area. 

Trub's break was less serious clinically, but she started going shocky on us while I was pulling it straight (she got it caught in the crotch of a tree). Still, we pulled it straight, splinted it, and she's just dandy today. She kidded quads last year, and I think we're looking at trips this year. Trub is a good milker, a sweetheart of a beauty/herd queen, and healthy (praise God).

SO, to answer your question: If the break has been treated properly (or at least reasonably well), I'm pretty confident your doeling will be just fine.


----------



## Kilrqueen

victory said:


> We delt with alot of goats with broken legs at the clinic I worked at. What sweet spoiled goats they turned out to be.
> IT seems that there must be a weakness in the bones to get a broken leg as bones should be strong.
> I have never had a goat with a broken leg, but have done alot of care for them through the clinic.
> I do have a rescue dog that broke BOTH his front legs, poor buddy!
> I am very into homeopathics and have a great connection with the importance in using them for healing such things as broken bones. There is a remedy called Symphytum, it is actually Comfrey which is also called knit bone. It promotes healing of bones, and helps healing. There are other remedies as well that I used for broken bones, but this one is especially helpful in healing and strengthening.
> Thankfully goats are not like horses with a broken leg.
> I hope it goes well with your decision, and milking goatie!!



I have a nanny that broke her leg today, just below the knee and above the hoof, she got it caught in the V of a tree. We splinted it and I saw this comment on the Symphytum and was wondering how much would I give her or do you need topical??? Please let me know as soon as you can, I will be resplinting tomorrow since we just made do with what we had on hand.


----------



## tinknal

I had a doe break her leg in the same spot. I bought a roll of cotton batting, and some fiberglass fabric and epoxy. Wrapped the leg in the cotton, wrapped the fiberglass around it, and painted on the epoxy. Healed fine, if a little crooked. Served her fine the rest of her days, just needed to trim that hoof a little more often.


----------



## Kilrqueen

tinknal said:


> I had a doe break her leg in the same spot. I bought a roll of cotton batting, and some fiberglass fabric and epoxy. Wrapped the leg in the cotton, wrapped the fiberglass around it, and painted on the epoxy. Healed fine, if a little crooked. Served her fine the rest of her days, just needed to trim that hoof a little more often.


Did you give her anything for pain? Also, where did you get the fiberglass from? Would just cotton batting work? I'm full of questions...but thank you so much for the advice, this is my first break to deal with.


----------



## Pony

Kilrqueen said:


> Did you give her anything for pain? Also, where did you get the fiberglass from? Would just cotton batting work? I'm full of questions...but thank you so much for the advice, this is my first break to deal with.


We've only used what's on hand here, just clean rags, PVC, and tape. Whatever you have that will stabilize and support the leg will work. Just be careful not to wrap too tight, and check the hoof daily to make sure it's not cold.

We use Banamine for pain. Find dosage over at Molly's Herbals site. Be careful to use it for only 3 days, as it can hurt their stomachs.

If you prefer to use comfrey, I would only use it topically. You could feed a leaf or two, but since you can't determine the level of oxalic acid, it's probably better to be safe than sorry. Make a poultice (I use the food processor to make a lovely comfrey paste). Apply directly on the site of the break, and bandage from there. 

Good luck with your doe!


----------



## Kilrqueen

Pony said:


> We've only used what's on hand here, just clean rags, PVC, and tape. Whatever you have that will stabilize and support the leg will work. Just be careful not to wrap too tight, and check the hoof daily to make sure it's not cold.
> 
> We use Banamine for pain. Find dosage over at Molly's Herbals site. Be careful to use it for only 3 days, as it can hurt their stomachs.
> 
> If you prefer to use comfrey, I would only use it topically. You could feed a leaf or two, but since you can't determine the level of oxalic acid, it's probably better to be safe than sorry. Make a poultice (I use the food processor to make a lovely comfrey paste). Apply directly on the site of the break, and bandage from there.
> 
> Good luck with your doe!


Thank you! We have it splinted with 2 pieces of wood and duct tape, we did a quick and dirty job just so we could get her out of the woods. What about giving her a shot of penicillin? A friend of mine recommended that.


----------



## Pony

Kilrqueen said:


> Thank you! We have it splinted with 2 pieces of wood and duct tape, we did a quick and dirty job just so we could get her out of the woods. What about giving her a shot of penicillin? A friend of mine recommended that.


Unless there is a dirty wound due to the break, I wouldn't dose with Pen. No need unless there is infection, or serious danger of such.


----------



## Pony

If you want to supplement her with something to boost her immune system, I'd go ahead and give her some B vitamins and probiotics. Vitamin C is often helpful in healing; I use injectable, but if your doe likes to eat treats, you could give her chewable C tabs - or sweet peppers. Those are loaded with C, and goats love them. (Ask the goats who got into my pepper patch....)


----------



## Kilrqueen

Pony said:


> Unless there is a dirty wound due to the break, I wouldn't dose with Pen. No need unless there is infection, or serious danger of such.


It was a clean break, no wound. When you say sweet peppers, which one are you referring to? Bell peppers, banana???


----------



## mzgarden

For splinting, we use pool noodles. We keep a couple pool noodles that are hollow in the center on hand. When we've needed to splint a leg, we cut the noodle to length, split it up the center long ways and center the damaged leg in the noodle. Then I use vetwrap/conforming flexible tape around the noodle.


----------



## Pony

mzgarden said:


> For splinting, we use pool noodles. We keep a couple pool noodles that are hollow in the center on hand. When we've needed to splint a leg, we cut the noodle to length, split it up the center long ways and center the damaged leg in the noodle. Then I use vetwrap/conforming flexible tape around the noodle.


Brilliant! I'm going to stock up on a few of those for sure!

(off topic, but a colleague of mine uses pool noodle pieces as stand-offs for her electric fence.)


----------



## Pony

Kilrqueen said:


> It was a clean break, no wound. When you say sweet peppers, which one are you referring to? Bell peppers, banana???


Bells, banana peppers, just as long as they aren't spicy.


----------



## happy hermits

Last fall our 11 year old mohair did the same thing broke his leg in the v of a tree. We splinted him with thin pine boards and vet wrap. He is doing fine he still babies it some but he is our lawn ornament. We really baby him anyways and glad he is still here.


----------



## Kilrqueen

mzgarden said:


> For splinting, we use pool noodles. We keep a couple pool noodles that are hollow in the center on hand. When we've needed to splint a leg, we cut the noodle to length, split it up the center long ways and center the damaged leg in the noodle. Then I use vetwrap/conforming flexible tape around the noodle.


That is actually an excellent idea!


----------



## Kilrqueen

happy hermits said:


> Last fall our 11 year old mohair did the same thing broke his leg in the v of a tree. We splinted him with thin pine boards and vet wrap. He is doing fine he still babies it some but he is our lawn ornament. We really baby him anyways and glad he is still here.


We made a cast for her, which was not easy to do since she didn't want to stand still, it didn't help that her kids kept trying to nurse while we tried to get the cast done. How long should we leave it on? Like we would do for a human? 6 weeks or so???


----------



## Kilrqueen

Pony said:


> Bells, banana peppers, just as long as they aren't spicy.


Ok, I'll pick her some up tomorrow...my garden hasn't come in just yet....so store bought she will get...LOL


----------



## tinknal

Kilrqueen said:


> Did you give her anything for pain? Also, where did you get the fiberglass from? Would just cotton batting work? I'm full of questions...but thank you so much for the advice, this is my first break to deal with.


We didn't give anything for pain. The fiberglass and epoxy can be purchased at any auto parts store, walmart, hardware stores, and so on.


----------



## Caprice Acres

Check the toes for coldness and swelling, and the area around the splints and tape well for trauma. It needs to be kept CLEAN, DRY, and WELL PADDED, and cannot SLIP or you'll make a mess of the situation.

I usually do NOT suggest at-home splinting unless you've been taught how to do so properly - because it can go horribly, horribly wrong. You need acceptable padding. The structure needs to help immobilize but also stay clean and not cause more damage to skin and important structures. Doesn't matter if the bone COULD heal if there are cast wounds all over the leg compromising vital soft tissues, tendons, ligaments, and joints.

A WELL SPLINTED animal has an excellent prognosis for MOST simple fractures. Fractures that involve the joint and growth plates have a very POOR prognosis. Open fractures have a poor prognosis.

Splints ONLY stop ONE of the forces that act on fractures, so splinting is not ideal for many, many fractures. That being said, it is still what is done most commonly on livestock animals and outcome is usually acceptable.

EXTREME REST is also necessary for at least 4-6 weeks. A small pen indoors, without companions and that is IT. They do not have to like it, they have to heal. Weight bearing a normal amount is GOOD, but bouncing around or having to compete with other animals and you're likely to see re-injury, delayed healing etc.

As for pain, I like meloxicam - it's preferred over banamine for musculoskeletal pain in ruminants. You can get it from your veterinarian.


----------

